
Ask HN: How do you send schedule/recurring emails? - wspeirs
I&#x27;m working on a site that needs to send regular reminder emails to our clients. I was shocked to find that no one seems to be selling this as a service. You can get &quot;email as a service&quot; (Mailgun, Mail Grid, Mandrill, etc) and you can get &quot;cron as a service&quot;, but not the two married with each other. Also, there are a few wrinkles that make it harder than just using both services together.<p>So I&#x27;m testing out the idea of offering this as a server: timelyemail.com. It&#x27;s essentially Mailgun and cron together, but in a much more developer friendly way so you can push or pull both content and recipients, and easily modify your scheduled emails.<p>Any and all feedback is greatly appreciated... thanks in advance!
======
saluki
Check out the Mandrill API it has scheduled emails:

[https://mandrillapp.com/api/docs/messages.ruby.html#method=s...](https://mandrillapp.com/api/docs/messages.ruby.html#method=send)

send_at (string)

When this message should be sent as a UTC timestamp in YYYY-MM-DD HH:MM:SS
format. If you specify a time in the past, the message will be sent
immediately. An additional fee applies for scheduled email, and this feature
is only available to accounts with a positive balance. Validation: datetime

~~~
wspeirs
This allows for a future email, but doesn't allow for recurring emails... say
every Tuesday at 9 AM. Also, my email list can change between when I issue
that call and when the email actually goes out; there is not callback.

